# what plant species is this?



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

the store where I got it from doesnt have their plant species named which is weird, and im having a hard time trying to find out what it is.

im thinking it might be some form of Vallisneria americana. As you can see in the first pic, it has sent out a long, curly flower stem so that might help to narrow it down a little.

i apologise for the bad pics.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Sagittaria?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, there are such Sagittarien, for example, S. eatoni. But it looks more like a Vallis.
But I have found nothing, spiral thread with the.

But the pictures are good.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

I couldn't find a Val that scale. They're generally bigger than what's in the pics. There's a crypt that looks like that too but I can't remember the sp.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I found this. If you believe this is the right, I'll translate the text.

Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia - Flowgrow Wasserpflanzen-Datenbank


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

i actually think its Vallisneria americna. 

this video describe what I have pretty much perfectly. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3Cor5N73RM


----------

